# Gleaming Kleen - Ford Focus RS | GTechniq



## Exclusive Car Care (Jan 14, 2007)

Hi guys,

Thanks for taking the time to view another thread from us.

Here we have a Focus RS that needed some TLC. Owner requested some long term protection so we ended up using GTechniq to seal the paintwork and wheels.

First thing we did was remove the wheels and get them cleaned and decontaminated. Arches were also given a clean whilst the wheels were off.


















Wheels were cleaned with Wolfs Decon Gel and then clayed. Wheels were then re-fitted for the wash stages, they were to come back off later in the detail to protect them with GTechniq and also to paint the brake calipers.































































Engine bay was cleaned with Megs Super Degreaser


















Usual wash and decontamination stages were carried out - pre wash with foam, wash, de-tar with Tardis and then Wolfs Decon Gel applied.






















































Bulk of correction was carried out using Menz 3.02 and a LC light cutting pad.

Few before and afters:
























































































































































































































All the piano black parts were polished with Megs 205


















Paint was refined with GTechniq P2































































Once all machine polishing stages were complete GTechniq C1 was applied to all paintwork









Wheels were then removed and Gtechniq was applied to them and calipers were painted gloss black. Wheels nuts were also polished up and protected with Blackfire Metal Sealant


















Brake caliper before....









and after.









And some shots of the car after all work was completed.


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

Top work as always Jay, how did you find P2?


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Stunning car and stunning work, the reflections are awesome.


----------



## howie parks (Jun 5, 2006)

amazing! love these too!


----------



## samm (May 19, 2006)

Stunning Jay, the reflections from the rear diffuser are awesome.


----------



## jedi-knight83 (Aug 11, 2006)

great work as usual. I hate working with the gtechniq but its lasting very well on my test car.


----------



## P4ULT (Apr 6, 2007)

That looks awesome!


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Really Like your work Jay , one of the BEST detailers :thumb:

and yes the car is great


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

awesome mate. it dont look real in the after pics  :lol:

ive not even removed the vents on mine yet, lol. as i heard them metal clips are a pain in the rear!!


----------



## Alpina-d3 (Mar 16, 2011)

WOW

great workmanship.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

That is the best finish I've ever seen on Performance Blue!

Please don't take offence, but are the after pics originals? They look 'boosted' somehow, such is the depth of shine! Incredible!!!


----------



## Exclusive Car Care (Jan 14, 2007)

RussZS said:


> That is the best finish I've ever seen on Performance Blue!
> 
> Please don't take offence, but are the after pics originals? They look 'boosted' somehow, such is the depth of shine! Incredible!!!


Cheers

only sharpened:thumb: Im sure the owner will be along at some point and can tell you thats the actual finish and looks amazing in the flesh. C1 certainly added a lot to it


----------



## Exclusive Car Care (Jan 14, 2007)

Racer said:


> Really Like your work Jay , one of the BEST detailers :thumb:
> 
> and yes the car is great


Thanks, Im a BIG fan of your work:thumb:


----------



## Exclusive Car Care (Jan 14, 2007)

ianFRST said:


> awesome mate. it dont look real in the after pics  :lol:
> 
> ive not even removed the vents on mine yet, lol. as i heard them metal clips are a pain in the rear!!


yes can be a pita. I used a small screwdriver to prise open a bit then they slide off easy.


----------



## ChrisST (Jul 19, 2009)

That looks stunning Jay. :thumb:
I've never been a big fan of PB on the RS despite having a PB ST before, but it looks fantastic with that level of finish.


----------



## cra3g...d (Jul 30, 2011)

One word... STUNNING!!!
my prefered colour on the rs:thumb:


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Stunning work Jay


----------



## georgeandpeppa (May 25, 2009)

Thats a cracking finish mate well done!!


----------



## badman1972 (Jun 24, 2010)

Stunning work mate, excellent corrections and the car looks so deep, wet and glossy in the afters, awesome :thumb:


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Stunning finish. Fantastic work buddy


----------



## mk2jon (Mar 10, 2009)

Very nice :thumb:


----------



## Saqib200 (May 13, 2008)

Really nice finish. Have tried the glass sealant, but not the paint one. Will have to give it a whirl at some point.


----------



## wish wash (Aug 25, 2011)

Thats the best blue rs ive seen, and prob will see!


----------



## ant_s (Jan 29, 2009)

Looks stunning! I think I may use one of those shots as my background on my laptop, maybe the diffuser one or the one beneath it


----------



## sicko (Jun 20, 2009)

nice work! one of the nicest colours out there IMO, truly amazing 

If i may, what's your opinion on P2? What's your technique for working with P2 

Thanks!


----------



## Ojai (Feb 24, 2008)

Truly amazing work. Car looks incredible.


----------



## GHST (May 8, 2011)

Stunning,great pics and best colour rs!


----------



## MattJ VXR (Aug 11, 2008)

Truly gorgeous! 

Easily the best set of photos I've seen involving a blue RS. 

Reflections are so good :thumb:


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Cracking work there mate.


----------



## mx_rab (May 25, 2011)

Holy sweet mother of the big guys son, that is truly incredible, never seen paint work like it, i mean it looks like glass. 

Is this the effect P2 gives? Would it give the same effect on a black car?


----------



## DetailMe (Jan 13, 2011)

Simply stunning now mate! Impressed! 

Chris


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Looks amazing..


----------



## Black Magic Detail (Aug 17, 2010)

very nice work,unreal gloss


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Wow that has come up with a amazing shine , the RS looks stunning in that colour first saw the green at motor show and loved it as well, great work


----------



## gtechrob (Sep 11, 2006)

awesome job jay and doubly awesome pics. am sure the customer was chuffed to bits at the detail you did - hope he'll be the same with the performance of the products :thumb:


----------



## ginge7289 (Feb 21, 2011)

What an amazing turn around, the finish is so glossy. Top job.


----------



## Mr Face (Jan 22, 2009)

Beautiful work Jay :thumb:


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Always a pleasure working on PB, great work mate.:thumb:


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

sorry, i came back for another look :lol: 

what camera do you use?


----------



## bilout48 (Apr 10, 2008)

nice ;-)


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

Stunning mate


----------



## flawless1987 (May 3, 2011)

one of the best details ive seen in quite a while,, GORGEOUS motor


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Thats a amazing detail, the after pics really look glossy.

this is one the best focus rs's i have seen.

The colour combination and wheels really stand the car out massively.

Its very reflective in after pics, great work.


----------



## george73 (May 13, 2011)

Very very nice, fantastic shine and gloss to it :thumb:


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

Looks stunning Jay


----------



## losi_8_boy (Aug 29, 2009)

Amazing.... Great shine


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

Niiiiiiiicccceeee :argie: :thumb:


----------



## UCD (Oct 27, 2010)

outstanding work Jay!


----------



## spyder (Jun 15, 2010)

beautiful job! Similar wheel design to mine, a long time to apply c5 but well worth it .:thumb:


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Stunning finish Jay. Up there with the best i'v seen on PB. 

Also PB and silver wheels is the best combo for the RS.


----------



## paranoid73 (Aug 5, 2009)

Very nice :thumb:


----------



## Tom_watts (May 2, 2010)

Love the colour, one of my favourites at the moment.The results are stunning with performance blue.Good write up


----------



## jacko666 (Aug 31, 2010)

WOW looks the nutz:thumb:


----------



## Exclusive Car Care (Jan 14, 2007)

Thanks for the positive feedback guys, its always greatly appreciated


----------



## Andy Bailey (Aug 2, 2011)

nice job . great car and great work .


----------



## rocky1722 (Sep 17, 2006)

Amazing finish, well done. :thumb:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2011)

Nice work mate  i love these cars


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

holy wowzers! Thats some finish! How long did it take?


----------



## burnett (Jul 24, 2011)

nice work


----------



## RSSteve (Sep 17, 2011)

Gleamingkleen said:


> Cheers
> 
> only sharpened:thumb: Im sure the owner will be along at some point and can tell you thats the actual finish and looks amazing in the flesh. C1 certainly added a lot to it


A bit late now, but the photos are spot on and the finish is amazing. Assuming I keep the car long enough it'll certainly be going back in 2 or 3 years time for a refresh. I still can't get over how good it looks!


----------



## RSSteve (Sep 17, 2011)

gtechrob said:


> awesome job jay and doubly awesome pics. am sure the customer was chuffed to bits at the detail you did - hope he'll be the same with the performance of the products :thumb:


Well I'm happy so far, paintwork and wheels are unbelievably smooth and I've already ordered some products from you to keep it nice!


----------



## Exclusive Car Care (Jan 14, 2007)

RSSteve said:


> A bit late now, but the photos are spot on and the finish is amazing. Assuming I keep the car long enough it'll certainly be going back in 2 or 3 years time for a refresh. I still can't get over how good it looks!


Steve, glad your happy with the work:thumb:


----------



## Mark M (Nov 29, 2006)

WOW!


----------



## OILRS (Oct 26, 2008)

Its a shame your not in north wales alot, :thumb: 

one of the best details ive seen in quite a while :thumb:


----------



## rossk26 (Dec 13, 2011)

Top job!


----------



## bigslippy (Sep 19, 2010)

Stunning finish , thanks for sharing:thumb:


----------



## Exclusive Car Care (Jan 14, 2007)

Mark M said:


> WOW!


Thanks Mark


OILRS said:


> Its a shame your not in north wales alot, :thumb:
> 
> one of the best details ive seen in quite a while :thumb:


Thanks OILRS, would work out a bit expensive for me to come out to North Wales but you could always bring car to Cheltenham (Gloucs) or Seend (Wilts) to have the work done:thumb:



rossk26 said:


> Top job!


Thanks roosk



bigslippy said:


> Stunning finish , thanks for sharing:thumb:


Thank you bigslippy


----------



## DOS (Nov 8, 2011)

Very nice work as always.


----------



## alxg (May 3, 2009)

I can't believe I missed this, I always look out for your posts Jay as they always impress and this is no exception - excellent work :thumb:

And I was in Cheltenham yesterday too.......


----------



## Exclusive Car Care (Jan 14, 2007)

DOS said:


> Very nice work as always.


Thanks Drew:thumb:



alxg said:


> I can't believe I missed this, I always look out for your posts Jay as they always impress and this is no exception - excellent work :thumb:
> 
> And I was in Cheltenham yesterday too.......


Thanks alxg - Sorry you missed it first time around.

I was in Swindon yesterday, and in Cheltenham today


----------



## Brigham1806 (Apr 1, 2011)

amazing! love the after photos!


----------



## Ashtra (Oct 17, 2007)

great job, reflections are awesome.


----------



## B&B Autostyle (Apr 4, 2010)

Top drawer as always!


----------



## dhiren_motilal (Apr 3, 2011)

awesome detail. love the reflection of the camera on the wheel nut.


----------



## Perfection Detailing (Nov 3, 2007)

Lovely work Jay.


----------



## cheby (Jan 11, 2009)

Lovely example, cleaner than when it came out the showroom. Good work


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

Cracking work and a wicked car :thumb: interested in the spit screen camper in the background aswel


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

The dog's soft bits mate. I bet they don't look that good from the factory.


----------

